# $1.00-$1.25 per gal sale



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi All
I just received my flyer from thatfishplace/thatpetplace in Lancaster,Pa and they are having an Aquarium sale on 4/16 and 4/17 on some of the larger tanks 29gal-125gal looks good if you need them.

Scott


----------

